# ARGO vs. DUI long term investment



## Some Guy (31 March 2020)

I already own a 50/50 split between WDIV and BKI, I'm looking at diversifying between fund managers as well as tilting my portfolio more towards Australian shares. I'm looking at either adding DUI or Argo and simply holding an even split between whichever LIC I pick, WDIV & BKI.

DUI Pros,
• International diversification in a different way to WDIV.

• Although still dividend orientated I believe DUI to focus on growth more than WDIV and BKI, to me this seems like a nice counter balance to these two funds.


ARGO Pros,
• From a diversification view point this LIC has less exposure to the big 4 banks than BKI, to me this is good from a diversification view point.

• Argo has a larger amount of holdings compared to the more concentrated BKI, to me this is also good from a diversification view point.

• Although not quite to the extent of DUI, ARGO still seems to be more growth orientated than WDIV and BKI.

I'm currently holding off buying anything more because I'm sure the ASX Will drop further throughout this year. What do people think about WDIV, BKI, DUI vs WDIV, BKI, ARG as an equal weight split?


----------

